# Phrag. besseae potting material, an informal pole.



## John M (Jun 26, 2009)

*Phrag. besseae potting material, an informal poll.*

I've got a question about potting material for Phrag. besseae. I've never used S/H for besseae; but, I have used 1/2 coconut husk chips and 1/2 perlite with very good results.

What I'd like to know is has anyone tried Phrag. besseae in S/H? How did it do for you? It is better, the same, or not as good as other potting material? Would you recommend the perlite - CHC mix, or S/H?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2009)

I *'had'* some that were in S/H!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 26, 2009)

I grow them in pure dyna-rok sitting in about a inch of water. so far so good.. regular besseae and var flavum are both growing well and one besseae has bloomed last year.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2009)

I meant S/H material like aliflor.  I grow almost all my besseae in water.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I meant S/H material like aliflor.  *I grow almost all my besseae in water*.



Just water??? No medium??? Come on  !!!


BTW: interesting thread John!!!! Maybe it could be expanded to how do you grow your besseaes??? (Have to take a pic of mine) Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 27, 2009)

i got one a while ago (year+) from a forum member. it was in s/h and still is and is doing well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2009)

I've not had good luck with S/H and Phrags. I am now using diatomite/CHC/spongerock and watering 2x per week. Better results for me.


----------



## John M (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks very much for your comments, everybody.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 28, 2009)

here are 2 pics of my surviving  besseae: bloom on a 1growth plant in june 04 and plant today (still in the same pot, but outgrowing it :drool! any suggestions on how to repot? Jean


----------



## Hera (Jun 28, 2009)

They do like to climb don't they.:arrr:


----------



## John M (Jun 28, 2009)

'Looks like it needs to be mounted on a tree! Mine grow the same way.....a bit frustrating. The flower is a REALLY nice red! Did you notice that it's missing the staminode sheild? Does it do that on every flower?

One thing. I'd definitely cut off all those circular spots on the leaves. From what I understand, that's the "fruiting" part of a systemic fungus and it needs to be kept in check by not allowing it to move to other plants. You might also want to spray the plant with a broad spectrum, systemic fungicide like Benomyl.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jun 28, 2009)

You might try mounting on bark, or epiwep "totem pole type mount" or "swamp-stick" and water it daily.
Jim T


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> any suggestions on how to repot? Jean


A taller pot!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 28, 2009)

How about laying it on it's side in a tray of some kind? Roots should form from that new growth.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 30, 2009)

There appear to be nubs, I'd take a handful of sphagnum & some saran wrap & see if I couldn't encourage root growth there & then cut it off & repot on it's own.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 19, 2014)

Jim Toomey said:


> You might try mounting on bark, or epiwep "totem pole type mount" or "swamp-stick" and water it daily.
> Jim T



Apologies for resurrecting an old thread. I was at a nursery today looking for something for my philodendrum, and discovered this product, which sounds great for stoloniferous bessae. Maybe this is was Jim mentioned as quoted above.

http://www.mosserlee.com/product/532_TotemPoleExtendiblePlantSupports.aspx


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like it could work. I spent a few hours yesterday on plant maintenance and potting stolonous growths in sphag-baskets.


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 20, 2014)

JeanLux said:


> here are 2 pics of my surviving  besseae: bloom on a 1growth plant in june 04 and plant today (still in the same pot, but outgrowing it :drool! any suggestions on how to repot? Jean
> I am not growing Phrag. bessae but I have a Phrag. Saint Ouen which pose the same problem as Phrag. bessae .. it climbs and I need to added some sphagnum around all new growths. The next time I repot it I will use a low-waisted pot (more large than higher) with some holes drilled in the side walls. As substrate I use a mix 1/3 CHC/1/3 bark/1/3 hydroton and a little coarse peat and also a little coarse Rhein sand.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 6, 2014)

JeanLux said:


> here are 2 pics of my surviving  besseae: bloom on a 1growth plant in june 04 and plant today (still in the same pot, but outgrowing it :drool! any suggestions on how to repot? Jean



I think I saw something at Walmart, Toys r us as well. That would grow nicely on a swing set...


----------



## Lordoftheswarms (Feb 6, 2014)

One of our members solved the problem of besseae climbing by growing it in a tube container with the front edge cut out. As it climbs, you just add new media.


----------



## TDT (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's that thread. Plant is putting out a new growth.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27450&highlight=Phrag+besseae


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2014)

Lordoftheswarms said:


> One of our members solved the problem of besseae climbing by growing it in a tube container with the front edge cut out. As it climbs, you just add new media.


One of whom's members?


----------

